# Father's Day GIVEAWAY for INKBIRD WIFI bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBBQ-4T



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 16, 2020)

Congratulations!!!Inkbird Giveaway for WIFI bbq thermometer IBBQ-4T has ended. Thanks for friends who entered! Winner is 

 JLeonard
  Please PM me to claim your prize!Looking forward to all you share here.

*Apply the 15% off discount code for friends who didn't win,this unit won't let you down.See you next giveaway!
The code is PD4K3E7R
Deal price: $85 VS original price: $100*

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XNTJKY4

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GIVEAWAY TIME AGAIN!!!For ONE *FREE WIFI meat thermometer with 4 probes IBBQ-4T*, don't miss this awesome unit
*Features: *
-Wi-Fi Connection
-Rechargeable Battery
-Temperature Graph &Calibration
-Magnetic
-Timer
-High and Low Alarm

*Rules: Like and comment under this post. Lucky winner will be randomly drawn on 19 June.* After receiving the product, you need to share your experience here.Otherwise, you will be disqualified next time.Thanks.
Good luck!


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 16, 2020)

Count me in please.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 16, 2020)

Sign me up, 1 day I will have 1 of every thing lol if I live long enuf or hit the lottery.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 16, 2020)

Sign me up please!


----------



## justplainbob (Jun 16, 2020)

i'm in 
thanks


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 16, 2020)

Please count me in.  I love your products, and the WIFI feature is something I'm missing.

Mike


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks again, InkBird!


----------



## udaman (Jun 16, 2020)

Sign me up. 
Thx Inkbird !!
Rob


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm feeling lucky! Thanks Inkbird. RAY


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jun 16, 2020)

Throw my name in the hat please!   Thank you for this awesome giveaway.


----------



## mike1ranger (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm in, would love this guy!


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 16, 2020)

4 more probes would be awesome.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 16, 2020)

Oh yes, please!  And I would incessantly advertise your product with every cook!


----------



## cooperman (Jun 16, 2020)

Count me in, love Inkbird products!


----------



## poacherjoe (Jun 16, 2020)

I would love to have a WIFI unit. Please put me in the draw.


----------



## corybrown50 (Jun 16, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> GIVEAWAY TIME AGAIN!!!For ONE *FREE WIFI meat thermometer with 4 probes IBBQ-4T*, don't miss this awesome unit
> *Features: *
> -Wi-Fi Connection
> -Rechargeable Battery
> ...


Just bought an INKBIRD and transformed my 2 door freezer into a brining and hanging fridge. I would love to have another one to make a larger smoker to process the ham and bacon!! I cannot speak highly enough about the product. It has worked flawlessly so far!!


----------



## Blues1 (Jun 16, 2020)

Would love it....thank you Inkbird!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm in.


----------



## AZScott (Jun 16, 2020)

Count me in! Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 16, 2020)

Count me in! Thanks Inkbird


----------



## xray (Jun 16, 2020)

I’ll throw my hat in!


----------



## dr k (Jun 16, 2020)

Wow! Count me in for the excalibur of remote therms. Thanks for this fantastic opportunity.


----------



## Palmer0212 (Jun 16, 2020)

Count me in!  I'd love to try this thing out!


----------



## Pastor_Matt (Jun 16, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> GIVEAWAY TIME AGAIN!!!For ONE *FREE WIFI meat thermometer with 4 probes IBBQ-4T*, don't miss this awesome unit
> *Features: *
> -Wi-Fi Connection
> -Rechargeable Battery
> ...


Thanks for a chance to win. :)


----------



## Jj102 (Jun 16, 2020)

I’m in. Love inkbird products. Thanks


----------



## Steve H (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm in! This looks like a great product!


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 17, 2020)

Like.
Actually, really like products so far!
Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## johnewalleye (Jun 17, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> GIVEAWAY TIME AGAIN!!!For ONE *FREE WIFI meat thermometer with 4 probes IBBQ-4T*, don't miss this awesome unit
> *Features: *
> -Wi-Fi Connection
> -Rechargeable Battery
> ...


I would like to sign up.


----------



## BandCollector (Jun 17, 2020)

Inkbird defiantly gets a Like from me!

Great products from a Super Sponsor!

Thanks again for the opportunity, so please count me in.  And no problem sharing the results of my smokes using your products!

John


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 17, 2020)

Looks really nice!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 17, 2020)

Count me in. First Father’s Day, so would be a nice gift.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2020)

Happy Fathers day!!!!


----------



## tander28 (Jun 17, 2020)

Count me in, thank you for doing this!


----------



## jayd4wg (Jun 17, 2020)

I could REALLY use one of these.  I've been getting by with my instant read.  it would be super nice to have one to just leave in the smoker and be able to monitor it remotely!  Count me IN! :)


----------



## 2Mac (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm in.
If you've seen my last 2 posts my smoker was full of different meats.
I could really use one of these.
Thanks again Inkbird.


----------



## krj (Jun 17, 2020)

Reporting in!


----------



## jorgy-69 (Jun 18, 2020)

pretty please


----------



## RichGTS (Jun 18, 2020)

Please throw my name in the hat! This would be an awesome Father’s Day gift.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 18, 2020)

I would love to have Wifi. 
Very nice offering again Inkbird.


----------



## nate243 (Jun 18, 2020)

Count me in please!


----------



## Fringebeers (Jun 19, 2020)

Count me in. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jun 19, 2020)

Congrats JLeonard!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 19, 2020)

Congratulations 

 JLeonard
 !


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 19, 2020)

Holy cow! I finally won something! Woohooo!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks to all of y’all and especially 

 Inkbirdbbq
 for sponsoring the giveaway. I can’t wait to put the probes to work!


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jun 19, 2020)

Congratulations and happy father's day


----------

